# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  autosjedalica 9-36 kg?

## Aneta

Jesu li autosjedalice sa ovakvim rasponom kilaze dobre za bebe? Nije mi jasno kako je to moguce - ova jedna autosjedalica pored pojedinacnih 1, 2, 3 :? . Sta je bolje? Mali mi ima oko 12 kg i jos malo cemo ga voziti u 0+, ali ne znam sta poslje. Molim za savjete

----------


## Nika

Djeca do 18 kg (minimalno 15 kg), vezu se pojasom autosjedalice (integriranim). Kod tih sjedalica (9-36) kod nekih proizvodjaca nema pojasa nego bi se djete od 9 kg nadalje trebalo vezati pojasom vozila, sto nikako nije preporucljivo.

Prilikom kupnje takve sjedalice obrati paznju na to.

----------


## Tea

evo baš gledam stranice i nađem ovu sjedalicu.  http://www.kiddy.de/eng/prod_life_2.html

 mislim izgleda mi super funkcionalna. može u nju dijete od 9 kg do 36 tj. znaći od nekih godinu dana (najbolje) do 12 godina. može i u poluležeče položaje, rasti i širiti se sa djetetom. 

ali kao dodatnu opremu treba uzeti ovaj zaštitni jasuk, e sad, koliko je to dobro, budući da se dijete ne veže pojasevima u 5 točaka, nego glavnim pojasom.

izgleda da ih ima i kod nas u Citroenovim salonima. izgleda mi super, ali buni me samo ova faza od 9-15 kg ili u dobi od kojih godinu dana do 3 godine, kad ide ovaj prednji zaštitni jastuk kroz koji ide autopojas.  :?

----------


## Janoccka

> e sad, koliko je to dobro, budući da se dijete ne veže pojasevima u 5 točaka, nego glavnim pojasom.


Nikako nije dobro. Do 15kg, a najbolje do 18kg, potrebno je korisititi AS koja ima pojas u 5 točaka.

----------


## miha

> Tea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> e sad, koliko je to dobro, budući da se dijete ne veže pojasevima u 5 točaka, nego glavnim pojasom.
> 
> 
> Nikako nije dobro. Do 15kg, a najbolje do 18kg, potrebno je korisititi AS koja ima pojas u 5 točaka.


a daj mi onda molim te reci zašto je ta sjedalica ocijenjena najsigurnijom u klasi :? ?

----------


## Nika

Nisam sigurna kako idu ti testovi, tj. kako se ocjenjuju kombinirane sjedalice, no mozda je dobila najbolje ocjene za grupu II. i III.

Ovo sto Jannocka prica... postoji mogucnost da se pojas vozila kojim je dijete vezano u toj sjedalici ne aktivira (ne zakljuca; ne zaloka  :Wink: ) ukoliko dijete ima manje od 15 kg.
Sila koja je potrebna da djeluje na pojas je 7N. Pa sad racunajte kolika je potrebna masa pri odredjenim brzinama.

Meni te sjedalice koje idu od 9-36 kg, nekako nisu ni malo privlacne.
Dijete od 9 kg se dosta cesto jos vozi suprotno smjeru voznje. I sad zamisli da moras klinca od sedam, osam mjeseci ili godinu dana, zavezati u tu sjedalicu pojasom...

Tea, razmisli, pogledaj jos neku drugu.

----------


## Janoccka

Ja sam kupila AS 9-36kg sa vlastitim pojasevima Janu kada je imao dvije i pol godine. Prerastao je AS 9-18kg koja je imala samo dvije razine utora na ramenima i bili su mu prenisko. 
Ivora nikako ne bih vozila u njoj.

----------


## Ancica

Tea i miha, evo jos dva razloga zasto se drzat podalje od boostera sto dulje: The Importance of a 5 Point Harness Car Seat - Belle's Gift i Toni's Legacy.

----------


## miha

> Nisam sigurna kako idu ti testovi, tj. kako se ocjenjuju kombinirane sjedalice, no mozda je dobila najbolje ocjene za grupu II. i III..


ne znam za ovo. koliko vidim na adac-ovoj stranici testirana je u grupi l/ll/lll, a grupa ll/lll je testirana posebno...




> Ovo sto Jannocka prica... postoji mogucnost da se pojas vozila kojim je dijete vezano u toj sjedalici ne aktivira (ne zakljuca; ne zaloka ) ukoliko dijete ima manje od 15 kg.


pa ne vjerujem da bi im takvo nešto promaklo u tetovima :shock: ! mislim, ono... bilo bi zaista neozbiljno od njih. sigurna sam da mora postojati neki sistem...
ne znam, ja razmišljam da ju kupim za drugi auto - alternativa je britax evolva, ali je ona u toj klasi slabije ocijenjena (na 2.mjestu) po sigurnosti, iako ima svoje pojaseve u 5 točaka... 
(inače, Rok ima 13kg  :Wink:  )

----------


## Ancica

Ni u ludilu ne bih ikome preporucila, niti, sigurna sam, bi to ucinio ikoji strucnjak za sigurnost djece u prometu, da se dijete od 13 kg veze u sjedalici bez pojasa s pet tocaka uporista.
Dijete od 13 kg jednostavno nije dovoljno razvijeno da podnese silu koja se koncentrira na njegovo tijelo putem sigurnosnog pojasa vozila. Tu je jos i mogucnost da se dijete izvuce van pojasa u kriticnom momentu te mogucnost da se pojas ne zakoci jer je dijete prelagano.

Sto se tice one Citroenove sjedalice koja se spominje gore, te stitnika koji se upotrebljava dok dijete ne nabije 18 kg, problem je taj sto djetetova ramena u slucaju sudara nista ne zadrzava na mjestu te ona i glava lete prema naprijed. Stitnik je napravljen od materijala koji apsorbira sile u slucaju da dijete kresne glavom o njega, ali je li nam uopce prihvatljiva ta slika? Druga stvar je taj stitnik po ljeti. Ne mogu si zamisliti da je ugodno biti prekriven njime kada vani (i u autu) kuha.

----------


## Aneta

Hvala svima! Znaci ako AS ima pojas u 5 tocaka znaci da je u redu? Je li netko moze mi preporuciti koju?

----------


## Ancica

Najbolje ti je da odes u trgovinu gdje se prodaju sjedalice (ili njih nekoliko) i pogledas sto sve imaju te probas namjestiti u auto one koje ti udu u uzi krug. Trazi od prodavaca da ti daju da probas namjestiti. Problem s bilo kojim preporukama je da nije svaka sjedalica za svaki auto.

Poznatije marke (koje su dobre samo ako sama sjedalica dobro sjeda u tvoj auto) su Romer, Maxi-Cosi, Chicco, Britax, Bebe Confort (ne u nekom posebnom redosljedu).

Prvo odite u izvidnicu u nekoliko trgovina, vidite sto ima i onda krenite u isprobavanje. Ako vam nece u ducanu dati da isprobate, trazite razgovor s sefom smjene, pa onda i rukovoditeljem/icom ako treba, i ako vam ne daju da isprobate ili vratite ukoliko se pokaze da sjedalica ne odgovara vasem vozilu, nemojte je kupiti.

Jedna stvar na koju je u ovoj fazi sjedalica dobro obratiti paznju je visina najgornjeg utora za pojas - sjedalica ce dulje izdrzati sto je najgornji utor visi. Naime, kada najgornji utor spadne ispod visine ramena, dijete tu sjedalicu vise ne moze koristiti, cak i ako ima jos dosta lufta do 18 kg ili do vrha naslona (sredina usiju ne smije biti visa od vrha naslona).

----------


## miha

> Ni u ludilu ne bih ikome preporucila, niti, sigurna sam, bi to ucinio ikoji strucnjak za sigurnost djece u prometu, da se dijete od 13 kg veze u sjedalici bez pojasa s pet tocaka uporista..


pa nisam toliko blesava da ga stavim u sjedalicu bez pojaseva (dakle skupinu lll) već sada  :Rolling Eyes:  ...
ovdje sam konkretno mislila na spomenutu kiddy life pro, iliti citroenovu!




> problem je taj sto djetetova ramena u slucaju sudara nista ne zadrzava na mjestu te ona i glava lete prema naprijed.


a vidiš, ispitivanja su pokazala da je za dijete bolja varijanta da polete i glava i ramena naprije pa da ih taj jastuk zadrži nego da ramena budu zalijepljena za naslon, a u trenutku sudara poleti samo glava pa vrat strada...

za ljeto se slažem - zbog toga se i ja premišljam...

----------


## Ancica

> Ancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ni u ludilu ne bih ikome preporucila, niti, sigurna sam, bi to ucinio ikoji strucnjak za sigurnost djece u prometu, da se dijete od 13 kg veze u sjedalici bez pojasa s pet tocaka uporista..
> 
> 
> pa nisam toliko blesava da ga stavim u sjedalicu bez pojaseva (dakle skupinu lll) već sada  ...
> ovdje sam konkretno mislila na spomenutu kiddy life pro, iliti citroenovu!


Ja sam pak, naravno, mislila na sjedalicu bez integralnog pojasa, znaci s pretpostavkom da ako ces vezati dijete u tu sjedalicu (bez integralnog pojasa s pet tocaka uporista) da ces je vezati sa sigurnosnim pojasom vozila (s tri tocke uporista). Sjedalice bez integralnog pojasa su sjedalice za grupu II i III (u pravilu). Citroenova nema integralni pojas, ima samo taj jastuk (koji je, usput, po proizvodacu "dodatak", oliti moras naznaciti da ga hoces i neznam je li ukljucen u cijenu, bar je tako bilo zadnji put kad sam o njoj istrazivala).




> problem je taj sto djetetova ramena u slucaju sudara nista ne zadrzava na mjestu te ona i glava lete prema naprijed.


Imas referencu?

----------


## Ancica

Ovo zadnje, da ne bi ispalo kao provokacija, zaista me zanima ako imas neki link ili referencu o studiji tog tipa   :Smile:

----------


## miha

> Ovo zadnje, da ne bi ispalo kao provokacija, zaista me zanima ako imas neki link ili referencu o studiji tog tipa


bila sam sigurna da sam vidjela na njihovim stranicama, ali sad to ne mogu naći... očito negdje drugdje...

čim nađem-stavim  :Wink:  (sad i mene zanima)...

----------


## Tea

> čim nađem-stavim  (sad i mene zanima)...


ooo, i mene...

tražila ja, ali nigdje ne vidjeh.

zna li se uopće cijena i da li ju je netko uopće kupio?

----------


## Nika

> Ancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ni u ludilu ne bih ikome preporucila, niti, sigurna sam, bi to ucinio ikoji strucnjak za sigurnost djece u prometu, da se dijete od 13 kg veze u sjedalici bez pojasa s pet tocaka uporista..
> 
> 
> pa nisam toliko blesava da ga stavim u sjedalicu bez pojaseva (dakle skupinu lll) već sada  ...
> ovdje sam konkretno mislila na spomenutu kiddy life pro, iliti citroenovu!


tako smo i shvatili, kiddy life pro sjedalica nema integrirane pojaseve.

----------


## miha

evo - link




> Sicartex Autozubehör Curt Würstl GmbH
> 
> 
> kiddy life pro and kiddy maxi pro pass the test:
> 
> *Top scores in the ADAC and Stiftung Warentest tests;* kiddy life pro, the sole front-facing child seat to achieve an "excellent" score in side-impact collision
> 
> HOF, Germany - The current kiddy pro series from Sicartex has been on the market since July 2006. Now, the outstanding quality of these products has been confirmed by Germany's largest automobile club, ADAC, and its largest consumer-goods testing magazine, Stiftung Warentest. The life pro and maxi pro seats are designed for the ECE groups 0+ to III, and thus provide unsurpassed safety from birth to 12 years of age.
> 
> ...

----------


## miha

> zna li se uopće cijena i da li ju je netko uopće kupio?


u brežicama košta oko 220 ojra  :Wink:  !

----------


## Ancica

miha, interesantno, hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Lavica80

Ja sam napokon pronašla Brevijevu 9-36kg. Super je! Ima svoje pojaseve koji se kasnije dignu, a ostaje naslon, koji se isto može dignuti i ostaje samo booster!

----------


## Tea

> Ja sam napokon pronašla Brevijevu 9-36kg. Super je! Ima svoje pojaseve koji se kasnije dignu, a ostaje naslon, koji se isto može dignuti i ostaje samo booster!


imaš kakav link, i gdje si ju kupila?  :?

----------


## Lavica80

Možeš vidjeti kako izgleda na www.brevi.eu , ali ja bi stavila slike kad bi znala. Pošaljite mi svoje mailove pa ću vam poslati slike moje AS. A ja sam je kupila u Metkoviću za 890 kuna.

----------


## lasada

Ja i MM tražimo info o AS od 9-36 kg, za sada još vozimo Laru u AS Graco od 0-13, Lara navršila godinu dana i ima 12 kg.
A zašto as od 9-36 ? Zbog love. Ipak bih kupili tu as i dali jednom 1000 kn nego prvo od 9-18 kg za te novce pa opet kad ju Lara preraste opet toliko novaca. MM sam radi i jedna plaća + njegovi starci koji ne rade pa nas je petero.
Molim stručnjake za savjet da li ima kakva AS 9-36 kg za pojasom u 5 točaka? I ne kužim proizvođače što proizvode takve as po razredima (mislim na skupinu I/II/III ), a da nemaju pojaseve u 5 točaka a mi bismo baš takvu.
Ja pogledala isto ovu as brevi 9-36 kg touring sport, što vi mislite ?
Molim vas savjet ozbiljno.
Hvala

----------


## Juroslav

kombinirane AS grupe I/II/III sa vlastitim pojasevima su:

Britax Evolva 1-2-3
Britax Evolva 1-2-3- Ultra
Neonato Grand Tour
Nania Newline SP
Cam Travel Evolution
Bebe Confort Trianos Safe Side
Recaro Young Sport

Brevi Touring Sport je dobila negativnu ocjenu za sigurnost na testu, ja ju ne bih uzimal u obzir

----------


## lasada

*Juroslav*
Hvala na brzom odgovoru razmotrit ćemo opcije stvarno nam je važna sigurnost a i ako ima sve u 1 super jer su nam financije stvarno guste   :Sad:  
Pa da pitam stručnjake jer se ne kužim dovoljno a vi imate iskustva sa testovima to mi baš treba pa može još savjeta pa da i na kraju odlučimo. 
E da smo ja i MM znali da ima od 0-18 as kupili bismo pa tek tada sljedeću.
Sad znamo malo više a i ova as graco je bila u paketu sa kolicima ak me kužite u TL-u zato smo ju uzeli a tamo imaju neljubazne prodavačice pa ne žele ili ne znaju objasniti kad ih ja pitam dal imaju i kakve as one pokažu a ne objasne kakva je to npr. as od 0-18, ja sam mislila da ta ide u ležeći i u sjedeći al smo ipak uzeli graco as + kolica za 1500 kn prošle godine u 3, mj. Sad znam o AS malo više al vi znate najviše. Hvala vam!
Još nešto vama za info znate li što o ovoj as prijatelji kupili u gs u homilly trgovini. Podaci o AS : Bellelli srl, Italija, Inter-trade d.o.o. Ruščice 72, Slavonski brod, tel. 035/442768- *AS Rafaelo*, oni ju kupili za 500 kuna kako kažu as je od 9-36 kg kakva je to znate li samo za info pitam  :/  Iskreno meni je prejeftina pa sumnjam u kvalitetu   :Smile:

----------


## lasada

Zaboravih upitati, imamo auto dacia super nova iz 2001. godine ako znate dal te AS pašu u taj auto ?

----------


## Juroslav

Rafaelo je AS grupe I/II/III BEZ vlastitih pojaseva - ono kaj pokušavaš izbjeći

a za kompatibilnost AS i auta - jedini način da saznaš je da isprobaš, danas se to može u većini dućana

----------


## lasada

OK. Mislim da sam dobila odgovor i hvala. Danas sam puno toga naučila od vas uz lijep pozdrav i do čitanja   :Love:

----------


## triplemama

Postoji Bellelli Giotto 1/2/3 sa integrisanim pojasevima ali za njih nema testova

----------


## lasada

Jučer ja i MM pronašli još jednu AS al dođe i kiki 1.969, 00 kuna   :Sad:  

http://www.kika.hr/cgi-bin/katalog.p...845193&id=1002
 Zvali smo kiku i žena nam rekla da trebaju doći 4 komada početkom 6-og mjeseca naručene su i da joj javim u roku od 10 minuta kad se dogovorim sa MM da mi ju rezervira. 
Naravno da nisam zvala da padnem na foru i odmah ju kupim.
Potražili smo na netu podatke i vidjeli da ima dobre ocjene na testovima jednina mana joj je to što se pojasom ne može dobro pričvrstiti za auto, tj. AS pojasom od auta.
E sad, neke mame na drugoj temi o AS pišu da nisu zadovoljne jer navodno se beba u toj AS kuha na +30.
I onda što napraviti jer pomislim dal je naša Lara dosta velika za takvu AS od 9-36 kg (ne mislim na visinu),  jer mi se neke as čine da imaju preusko ili preširoko sjedalo iznutra, tj. prostor gdje u AS beba sjedne ( oko guze).
Pa dajte vi mišljenje i oprostite ako gnjavim.
Morat ćemo vidjeti tu AS i isprobati staviti Laru u nju pa da procijenimo sami prije kupnje naraqvno. U Sloveniji takva dođe oko 200 eura, tako i u Austriji pronašli podatak na netu.

 :Love:

----------


## lasada

I da moram napomenuti da sam pročitala sve teme i postove u vezi AS od 9-18 ili 9-36 kg tako da ne morate stavljati te linkove al svejedno još se nikako odlučiti. Pročitali mi sve ADAC- ove testove i pročačkali  sve AS al još uvijek se dvoumimo dal kupiti AS 9-18 ili 9-36 kg mada nam se AS od 9-36 više privlači makar dali više love samo me muči to da vidimo tu kiddy comfort AS i probamo i procijenimo kako Lara u njoj sjeda. 
Ne znam koja bi bila bolja AS 9-18 ili 9-36 jer Lara često zaspi u AS kad putujemo a znate da smo vezani za auto kad iz Plitvica idemo ili u KA, ZG, GS, itd. 
Pa još pomozite pliz  :?

----------


## Maruška

> Ne znam koja bi bila bolja AS 9-18 ili 9-36 jer Lara često zaspi u AS kad putujemo


Kad je L. bio manji imali smo ovu kombinaciju:
- MC Priori XP (9-18) u svom autu
- BebeConfort Trianos SafeSide (9-36) u bakinom autu.

Naš zaključak je: za slijedeću bebu ćemo i za bakin auto kupiti MC Priori XP (9-18) (ili nešto slično).

L. je, recimo, prosječne građe i u svojoj Priorici se vozio pune tri godine.

----------


## lasada

Eto slika naše Lare velike curice  :D  pa procjenite njen uzrast.

----------


## nia

većina AS 9-36 se nemogu postaviti u položaj za spavanje, mi smo zato za curu od g.dana upravo kupili 9-18 (Romer duo plus) , sigurnost i položaj za spavanje su presudili. Danas je u novoj sjedalici zaspala bez da sam primjetila.... (do sada je to bilo glasno negodovanje)

----------


## boa

mi kupili starijoj curki cam travel evolution http://djeca.org/site//index.php?opt...d=85&Itemid=56. Ima 3 god i jedva 15 kg. još je nismo montirali, planiram doći k vama na montažu. kak su nam objasnili, trebalo bi biti super jer se prvo koristi pojas u 5 točaka, pa kad ga preraste onda onaj obični od automobila i na kraju booster.

----------


## triplemama

> http://img248.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=27090_LarinPrvi_018_122_510lo.jpg
> 
> Eto slika naše Lare velike curice  :D  pa procjenite njen uzrast.


*lasada* dugo nisam vidjela ljepšu bebu   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mg1975

> Jučer ja i MM pronašli još jednu AS al dođe i kiki 1.969, 00 kuna   
> 
> http://www.kika.hr/cgi-bin/katalog.p...845193&id=1002


Meni se čini dosta komplicirana montaža u auto.

----------


## mg1975

Evo linka na uputstva http://www.kiddy.de/content/files/Be...fe-pro-web.pdf

na engleskom jeziku od strane 16 ili na slovenskom jeziku od strane 59 (na hrvatskom trenutno nema).

Još jedan veliki nedostatak je taj da ako želiš dijete tokom vožnje staviti u ležeći položaj (govorim o skupini I) mora se zaustaviti auto........ vidi stranu 24 ili 66.

----------


## mis-pis

Evo video u kojem se moze vidjeti kako se i Kiddy Comfort Pro montira:
http://www.kiddy.de/company-video

A ovo je sa testova:
http://www.autoliitto.fi/testit_ja_a...fort_pro_2008/

A ovo su rezultati testova:
http://www.adac.de/Tests/Kindersiche...ePageID=147654

Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## lasada

Obzirom da smo išli jučer u zg u TL vidjeli smo da imaju samo recaro as od 9-36 kg i probali staviti Laru u nju i začudili se kako ju stisne onaj dio as izmeđi vrata i ramena, tj. bude jako usko da se odmah rasplakalo dijete. Vadili je mi iz as van   :Sad:   pa smo uzeli isprobati as maxi cosi priori XP Lara bez problema u njoj i ipak se odlučili za nju i kupili je. 
Eto hvala svima na isprcnim savjetima i odgovorima puno smo MM i ja naučili konačno o tim svim AS, a sljedeća kad Lara pređe 18 kg kupujemo as od 15 do kraja.
 :Love:

----------


## mrla

u nabavci smo nove sjedalice jer smo prerasli ovu koju imamo. ne po kilaži jer je ona od 0-18kg (brevi), nego su remenčići prenisko i e. stalno izvlači ručice van pa je često vezana samo oko struka. e. ima 12kg i visoka je 90cm.
čitam tu dobre preporuke za britax evolvu 123, i zanima me gdje se ona može kupiti? vidim da se spominje slo i brežice pa me zanima gdje je to točno i kako se zove dućan.

----------


## Amalthea

mrla, iskustva su dosta OK, ali bi sjedalicu svakako trebala isprobati, jer - nema kopču za fiksiranje pojasa.

Još razmišljam što ću s tobom.   :Smile:

----------


## Amalthea

> koliko se sjećam u uputama Evolvinim je da se stavlja u vozila koja imaju kombinirani pojas tako da se fiksira pojasom. no istina je da sam je ja jednom fiksirao u picasso koji nije imao takav pojas i svejedno je sjedalica bila čvrsto na mjestu. način na koji se sjedalica montirala je pritiskao pojas tako da je on čvrsto držao (nešto poput fiksiranja grupe 0+). evolvu bi u svakom slučaju trebalo prije kupnje isprobati.

----------


## Iva M.

> daddycool prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> koliko se sjećam u uputama Evolvinim je da se stavlja u vozila koja imaju *kombinirani pojas* tako da se fiksira pojasom. no istina je da sam je ja jednom fiksirao u picasso koji nije imao takav pojas i svejedno je sjedalica bila čvrsto na mjestu. način na koji se sjedalica montirala je pritiskao pojas tako da je on čvrsto držao (nešto poput fiksiranja grupe 0+). evolvu bi u svakom slučaju trebalo prije kupnje isprobati.


I ja sam počela razmišljati o novoj sjedalici za starijeg i za sada mi se najviše sviđa Evolva jer malac ima 3 god. i 15kg. 
Trenutno se vozi u MC Tobi, ali nju bi za koji mjesec dala mlađem (kad preraste jaje), a stariji za to vrijeme sigurno neće natući 18kg. 
Ne sviđa mi se pomisao da se sa svojih 15kg vozi u sjedalici koja nema svoj pojas (grupa II/III) pa bi ga preselila u ovu. Kaj mislite jel mi to najbolje rješenje? 
I molim vas pojašnjenje, na što se misli pod "kombinirani pojas"   :Embarassed:  (imamo Renault Clio).

Još jedno pitanje... Što mislite o ovoj sjedalici, jel bi se isplatilo nabaviti ju ili je u rangu s Evolvom? http://www.britaxusa.com/car-seats/frontier
Koliko sam shvatila to je sjedalica grupe II/III, ali sa pojasom u 5 točaka vezanja. Koliko mi se čini ima je samo u USA.

----------


## daddycool

Nemoj se opterećivati s kombiniranim pojasom nego jednostavno isprobaj kako sjedalica sjedi u tvom autu i koliko je čvrsto možeš montirati. Mislim da ti je Evolva dobra opcija ali odluka je tvoja.

Ova američka sjedalica je napravljena za US tržište pa stoga ne podliježe europskim normama i nema europsku certifikaciju. To ne znači da sjedalica nije dobra, nego samo da je drugačija. Pogledaj npr. prsnu kopču, to nema niti jedna europska sjedalica.

----------


## Iva M.

Hvala daddycool   :Smile:  
Isprobati ću Evolvu pa ako je ok stvar je riješena.
Nadam se da neću morati dalje istraživati...

----------


## Pia - Zg

Postavit ću ovdje pitanje, ako sam fulala temu molim da me premjestite   :Grin:  

Kupili smo AS Bebe comfort Trianos safe side i nakon što sam ju montirala u auto primjetila sam da se naslon za leđa može pomicati lijevo - desno. Sad ne znam jeli to tako i treba biti ( druge sjedalice su čvrsto fiksirane ) ?

----------


## Juroslav

kad montiraš AS primiš ju u bazi (na dnu) i to tamo gdje prolazi pojas kojim je AS vezana i probaš ju pomaknuti lijevo-desno
ako se na tom mjestu ne mrda više od 2 cm - dobro je postavljena i učvršćena

----------


## Pia - Zg

:Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

Znači nemam razloga za brigu   :Smile:  

Puno hvala na odgovoru  :Kiss:

----------


## Djenka

Mi od 9-36kg imamo Chicco Neptun i Bebe Confort, Chicco mi je odlična, Bebe Confort me izluđuje sa svojom šemom ramenih pojaseva... ono namještanje zaštite od žuljanja, pa komplicirano odtezanje i zatezanje... pa uvrtanje pojasa, te teško dokučivo kopčanje... jedva čekam da mi mala dostigne mogučnost da ta AS bude bez vezanja u 5 točaka, nego samo remenom auta.

----------


## vidra

podižem ovu temu.
imam curu od skoro 4 godine i 15 kg i momčića od gotovo 11 mjeseci i 13 kila.
trenutno imamo dvije 9-18kg stolice, romer i chicco.
kad i maleni sad krene u jaslice trebala bi nam još jedna as (imamo dva auta) da se lakše ujutro premontiravamo, ovisno tko ih odvodi/dovodi iz vrtića.

razmišljala sam o
http://shop.chicco.hr/ProductDetails/513/pg/64/lang/HR/AUTO-SJEDALICA-NEPTUNE.wshtml
jer imam preko dm popust 15%

a vidila sam i ovo
http://www.istra-webshop.com/proizvo...brevi-3460761/

ili uzeti nešto od 15-36
http://www.magicbaby.hr/autosjedalic...-36-kg-hr.html

molim pomoć, savjet.

----------


## Cheerilee

Nemoj ovu touring brevi... ja je uzela, privukla me povoljna cijena za as 9-36... Skroz neudobna, neznam, nikako mi ne sjeda,.... Srećom je bila za bakin auto gdje se rijetko rijetko voze...

Imam romer evolvu 1  2 3, odlična as..... I cijena je ok.....

----------


## vidra

hvala na podatku  :Smile: 
otpada

----------


## daddycool

i nikako nemoj nešto od 15 do 36 kg za dijete od godinu dana.

----------


## vidra

ma neee, nije mi to ni palo napamet, ta 15-36 je za stariju, u veljači 4 godine.
na kraju sam mozgala, surfala, klikala, pala je odluka na maxi cosi rodi 15-36kg.
za maloga ima u svakom autu 9-18, njezinu ćemo prebacivat ovisno tko ih vodi/dovodi u vrtić/kući.

----------


## Vila

i ja imam dilemu oko treće sjedalice. Imam dvoje djece, curicu od skoro 4 godine (15kg) i malog debelog od 14 mjeseci i 10kg. Oboje se voze u 9-18, on od prije dva tjedna. E, sad, treba mi još jedna za dedu koji bi povremeno nekog od njih prebacio. Pokušavam izbjeći kupnju još jedne od 9-18, pa me privukla kupnja ove kombinirane od 9-36. Vidjela sam jednu koja ima vezanje u 5 točaka i neke dodatne jastučiće i mogućnost da se to sve poskida. Nisam uspjela skužit sve za i protiv, i da kupujem za svoj auto ne bih kupovala kombinirane, no ovako mi je blesavo kupovati tri iste. Moje pitanje je da li je ta kombinirana (ne nužno ova koju sam vidjela, već takva koja ima 5 pojasa i jastučice koji se skidaju) u momentua kada je s jastučićima i pojasevima jednako dobra kao i varijanta 9-18, a kada se to poskida jednako dobra kao ona od 15 do 36? Naravno, znam da ovisi o proizvođaču i tipu, no pitam da li je u teoriji moguće da kombinirana bude jednako sigurna u svakoj od te dve faze kao i nekombinirana?

----------


## daddycool

u teoriji je sve moguće  :Smile: 

ima sjedalica od 9 do 36 kila koje su sasvim zadovoljavajuće prošle na testovima. nisu to vrhunski rezultati ali su ok.

----------


## rena7

Daddy a to su, molim savjet da ne kopam. Ti to imaš u malom prstu, plizzz.

----------


## daddycool

pa na pamet mi padaju Kiddy Guardian Pro, Kiddy Comfort Pro i Cybex Pallas no niti jedna od njih nema pojaseve već koriste jastuk

----------


## rena7

Hvala puno. Razmišljamo o cybex pallas.

----------


## orlica

Ima li netko iskustva sa sjedalicom RECARO Young Sport 2.0, 9-36 kg?

----------


## Vila

Šta znaci da nemaju pojaseve? Vezivanje u 5 točaka? Samo s pojasom od auta? Ako je tako, kako Moze biti dobro?


> pa na pamet mi padaju Kiddy Guardian Pro, Kiddy Comfort Pro i Cybex Pallas no niti jedna od njih nema pojaseve već koriste jastuk

----------


## Lu28

Ja imam Kiddy Comfort Pro i za sada smo zadovoljni  :Smile:

----------


## daddycool

> Šta znaci da nemaju pojaseve? Vezivanje u 5 točaka? Samo s pojasom od auta? Ako je tako, kako Moze biti dobro?


pogledaj sliku jedne od tih sjedalica. one imaju jastuk koji se fiksira pojasom od automobila. testovi kažu da je dobro  :Smile:

----------


## mali laf

Mi imamo cybex sjedalicu.Curka je išla u nju kada je imala nekih 12 kg ako se dobro sjećam.Onaj jastuk je prilično velik i nikam ne miga ako vas je toga strah.Najbolju ocjenu je dobila(kiddy isto tako) baš zbog tog načina vezanja.Prilikom sudara dijete se "omota" oko tog jastuka i puno su manje ozljede vrata kao kad sjedalica gdje su ramena fiksirana jer onda samo glava "leti".Krasno sam ovo objasnila! :Smile: 

Sad curka ima 19 kg i veže se samo pojasom.Sviđa mi se što se dio iza glave može pomicati u puno točaka,pa u svakom trenutku odgovara.I pojas čvrsto sjedi u utorima.

Pitanje je kako odgovara djetetu od 9 kg ili 9 mj kako neki kažu.Treba probati,jer se moja mala iza tog jastuka ne vidi.Svakako sjedalica za preporučiti,ali manja djeca trebaju svakako probati.

----------


## freya7

Hej....
imam nekoliko dilema....trenutno imamo 2 AS 9-18kg za stariju curku(  komocija, za moj i mužev auto) . S obzirom da se mala curka približava  da i ona ide u 9-18kg, malo mi je ne praktično svaki dan kombinirati s  kojim autom ću ih voziti ili kupiti od sveki...pa smo odlučili kupiti  još jednu AS, tako da eventualno samo jednu prebacujem iz auta u auto.
Naravno idiotski mi je kupiti još jednu 9-18kg, a starija još ne može u onu od 15kg, pa razmišljam o kombiniranoj AS.
  Vidim da je ovdje bilo baš riječi o ovima koje gledam u brežicama....

Gledam ove dvije Cybex Pallas 2 i Kiddy (comfort pro ili guardian pro)
snižene i još u baby centru dobiješ 10eura za svakih 50eura

http://b2c.baby-center.si/article.asp?ArticleID=199187
http://b2c.baby-center.si/article.asp?ArticleID=223794
http://b2c.baby-center.si/article.asp?ArticleID=245506

Ne kužim da li se tu djeca vežu kad su manja ili kaj ?
Znači kad je dijete malo, samo je vezano sa tim "jastukom" a preko njega pojas? ili ????

Pliz neki brzzzzzzzzzzzi odgovor, akcija u baby centru  traje do 2.4.  :Smile:

----------


## vissnja

da, dete je "vezano" jastukom a preko jastuka ide pojas
ja sam je razgledala u prodavnici, obilazila oko nje dugo, na testovima odlično prolaze

----------


## freya7

I jesi kupila  :Wink:  ?

----------


## vissnja

Nisam, mi smo već imali roemer 9-18 koja nam je bila super. Ali eto, pojavilo se nešto novo, pa odlični testovi... 
U međuvremenu je moja šmizla dogurala do 19kg i visinom prerasla romericu, pa smo nedavno prešli u Cybex 15-36kg (kojoj najveću zamerku imam potpuno sintetičke navlake! kosa joj se strašno naelektriše kad se vrti u AS, to nam se u romerici nikad nije desilo)

----------


## freya7

Da,baš sam gldala sad u dućanu. malo mi je bljak materijal.

Pitanje za kiidy comfort pro i cybex pallas

Da li se mogu ,mijemjati položaji dok je dijete u njima.
Ak zaspi tijekom vožnje?

----------


## luci07

Mi imamo kiddy comfort pro. Može se namjestiti u malo nagnuti položaj za spavanje, ali ne za vrijeme vožnje. Odnosno dok je dijete u njoj. Mi je tako namjestimo prije vožnje ako idemo na dulji put pa pretpostavljam da bi mogla zaspati.

----------


## freya7

Hvala na odgovoru!

Imam pitanjce-kod AS bez isofixa, kad dijete nije u njoj, i kad nije vezana pojasom- ona je zapravo nestabilna u autu??? ak kužite pitanje?

----------


## vissnja

jeste, ali je treba vezati pojasom i kad dete nije u njoj

----------


## freya7

Hvala, to sam tak i mislila  :Smile:

----------


## freya7

Kupili u Brežicama Cybex Pallas Chilli Pepper, snižena sa 250e na 200e, tax free 33,5eura i još je bila akcija pa dobili 40eura poklon bonova.
 Jako zadovoljni  :Smile: 

Još ju moramo montirati  :Wink:

----------


## Mali Mimi

da podignem malo temu što kažete o Romer autosjedalici od 9-36 kg?

----------


## S2000

Na koji tocno model mislis?

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Na koji tocno model mislis?


Pa gledala sam ove na akciji romer britax

----------


## matahari

Evo i mene.
Nasa djevojcica ce prekosutra napuniti 9 mj. Visinom je prerasla AS grupe 0+ (glava je ravno s naslonom), imamo MC Cabriofix. 
Motoricki je dosta spretna, samostalno sjedi vec jako dugo, puze, dize se uz namjestaj, ima 8,9 kg. 
Je li vrijeme za drugu AS?
Znam da je izbor AS stvar osobne prirode, ali voljela bih cuti misljenje-MC Tobi ili Britax Evolva?*
Hvala

----------


## S2000

Matahari- ajd probaj malo nastrmiti sjedalicu na kut veci od 45 stupnjeva. Sigurna sam da ce malena onda dublje upasti i da cete dobit jos koji cm do ruba.

----------


## S2000

Mala mimi, ajd napisi bas model sjedalice pa cemo prokomentirati.

----------


## matahari

Jesam. Na sebi je imala tajice i majicu, dakle nije se radilo niti o tome da joj je deblja odjeca "ukrala" koji cm. 




> Matahari- ajd probaj malo nastrmiti sjedalicu na kut veci od 45 stupnjeva. Sigurna sam da ce malena onda dublje upasti i da cete dobit jos koji cm do ruba.

----------


## willow_tree

> Pa gledala sam ove na akciji romer britax


mi imamo romer britax već 3 godine i odlično sjeda u renault megane, passat i ople vectru  :Smile:   Sa pojasevima nikakda nije bilo problema, dečko je malo teža kategorija, sada ima 5 1/2 godina, 30 kg, 120 cm, veže se sa pojasevima od auta. kada je izašao iz jajeta par mjeseci je bio u bebe confort grupa II, ali smo vrlo brzo prešli u romer 9-36. jednostavna za skidanje navlake. sve pohvale!

----------


## Mali Mimi

https://www.babycenter.hr/proizvod/0...bra-2000007862

Evo okačila sam link valjda se sad vidi, hvala willow tree mi se dvoumimo između te i cybex pallas

----------


## amyx

I mi smo se dvoumili izmedu te i cybex pallas, na kraju uzeli cybex. Na testovima su super prolazile, klincima je ok u tim as, zaspu bez problema ... Ne znam, vise mi se nekako svida cybex

----------


## S2000

Mala mimi, kad dode vrijeme za tu sjedalicu lijepo ih obje probaj u autu prije kupnje i sigurna sam da ce ti neka odmah postat favorit  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mali Mimi

Zašto probati u autu? Jel nije bolje probat malog staviti pa vidjeti kako on stoji unutra?

----------


## S2000

Nije svako auto isto, nije ni sirina sjedala a ni nagib. Ponekad zna i pojas biti prekratak... sjedalica previsoka pa da vozacu smeta... mozda ce ti neka imati i bolji polozaj za spavanje... bolje probaj u autu. Ima tu po forumu koji centri bez problema daju da se proba u autu...

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## sillyme

Nešto me uvijek zanimalo - da li se u tim cybex palace s jastucima dijete može samo otkopčati?
Moja je u Evolvi i otkad je starija (4,5g) mi je zgodno što se sama može otkopčati, otvoriti si vrata, izaći, spremiti pojas na stolicu i zatvoriti vrata :lijenamama:
(naravno uvijek čeka naše odobrenje za to)

----------


## IvanaR

Moja od 4,5g može sama da otkopča pojas u Kiddy-ju. Jedna od stvari zašto mi se sviđaju ta sedišta sa jastukom je što dok su manji 2-3 god. nema šanse sami da ih otkopčaju, niti da se izmigolje iz pojaseva. Moja je bila prilično mršava i ma koliko stegla pojaseve na iznajmljenom sedištu, ona je uspevala da izvuče ruke. A, objasni ti detetu od 2 god da je to opasno...

----------


## martincius

molim savjet!

trebamo AS za bakin auto, po mogucnosti kategorija 9-36 kg.

ima tko komentar na freeOn, nova kosdta 1000kn sa isofixom: http://www.freeon.si/hr/izdelki/car/avtosedez-saturn
ili rabljenu (pise u oglasu da je nova pa je valjda minimalno koristena) Chicco 9-36?

----------


## Mojca

Situacija: 
Smjehuljica ima 2 godine i skoro 9 mjeseci, 93 cm visine, skoro 12 kg, sad smo u Roemer king plus, dakle grupa 1. 
Na jesen kreće u vrtić i trebaju nam dvije sjedalice jer će ju tata voziti u vrtić, a ja ću ju pokupiti, pa gledam i ne znam što da uzmem... još jedna iz grupe 1 nam se ne isplati, iz grupe 1-2 nema ni jedne kod nas u prodaji (bar koliko vidim), pa se nameće grupa 1-2-3  od kojih bi izabrala Roemer Evelovu za koju kažu da je od 9 mj. do 12 godina.
A rok trajanja sjedalice je 6 godina?! Dakle, ako i kupim ganjc novu, u koristim ju od 3 go 9 godine, opet moram nakon 9. godine kupiti novu? 
Ili tad već ide buster? Od kad zapravo ide buster?  :Smile:  
A kad preraste ovu koju sad koristi (kad će to biti, za godinu dana?) opet ćemo morati kupiti još jednu jer moramo imati dvije... Pa će to biti iz grupe 2-3... 

I da li su sjedalice koje pokrivaju tri grupe jednako sigurne kao ove koje spadaju u samo jednu grupu? 
I kakve su ove sjedalice po ovoj fakat niskoj cijeni? https://www.babycenter.hr/proizvod/8...irblanc-296076 

Sori, puno pitanja.  :Smile:  Hvala na odgovorima.

----------


## Maruška

I mi smo s L. imali "vašu situaciju".

- u pravilu, kombinirane sjedalice imaju niže ocjene na testovima (ali to ne znači da nisu sigurne)
- držali smo se "provjerenih" marki i dobrih rezultata na testovima (adac)
- grupu I su prerasli s 4 godine (L) i 3g9mj (A) - držali smo ih u I dokle god su mogli
- u buster bez naslona može s 25kg
- kad sjedalici I-II-III skineš naslon, ona više nema sigurnosnu funkciju - "samo" podiže dijete na odgovarajuću visinu - pa mislim da starost sjedalice tada više ne igra bitnu ulogu

Po gradu, L. (9g5mj) se vozi u busteru bez naslona, na duže vožnje u busteru s naslonom (II-III).
Visok je otprilike 145cm, ne znam koliko kila ima.

----------


## Mojca

Hvala.  :Smile:  
Dakle, da kupim sad 1-2-3 Evolvu, pa kad preraste gr. 1 u kojoj je sad, kupim još jednu 1-2-3 ili 2-3, ovisno što procijenimo u tom trenu. 

Ali, samo grupa 2 i samo grupa 3 i ne postoji? Ili ih samo nema u ponudi? (Morati ću na tečaj o AS  :Embarassed: )

----------


## Maruška

> Dakle, da kupim sad 1-2-3 Evolvu,


Ne znam koji su modeli sada aktualni. Baci malo pogled na testove i cijene pa izaberi.





> pa kad preraste gr. 1 u kojoj je sad, kupim još jednu 1-2-3 ili 2-3, ovisno što procijenimo u tom trenu.


Da.






> Ali, samo grupa 2 i samo grupa 3 i ne postoji? Ili ih samo nema u ponudi? (Morati ću na tečaj o AS )


Iskreno, ne znam. Sve s kojima sam se ja susretala su "kombinirane".
grupa 2 = buster s naslonom
grupa 3 = buster bez naslona

----------


## Mojca

> Iskreno, ne znam. Sve s kojima sam se ja susretala su "kombinirane".
> grupa 2 = buster s naslonom
> grupa 3 = buster bez naslona


Sad kužim.
Hvala.
 :Smile:

----------


## Maruška

I još napomena: nisam "ovlašteni autosjedaličar" već samo relativno iskusna mama (2 djeteta i 9 autosjedalica).
 :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Ako ovlašteni budu imali primjedbe, javiti će se.  :Smile:  
Hvala ti.

----------

